# Post all christmas pics here!



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I thought it would be a neat idea for everyone to post their christmas pics here! 

After we set the tree up and put the tree skirt on the tree I took the baby gate down to let Snoopy into the living room and he went right to the tree and he seemed to really like it as he laid down under the tree. lol








"No one's getting past me!"









"Ah, I don't get paid enough for this, you can pass." 

We spent 2 hours looking for a tree, the place we usually go to that has tree's for cheap were out of the good ones and the other 4 places we went to wanted way to much! One place wanted $75 and up for their trees and others wanted $40 and up. Just way to much. I would love to open up my own shop to sell trees as I would only charge $20 per tree and I'd have to get a second shipment because everyone would buy them. I can't believe people actually pay that much for a tree that will only last a month. 

In the end we ended up setting up our artificial tree, we need to get our tree earlier next year. lol


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Too cute.... he looks like he's waiting... impatiently... for Santa.

Here's LeRoy and my kids...


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Up in WA we could get a permit to cut down whatever tree we wanted in the mountains for ten bucks. We would get ten, fifteen foot trees (Our ceiling was twenty feet at one spot) for only ten bucks, and plus we'd get the fun of going and playing in the snow to get it. This year...We haven't even gotten a tree, and still aren't sure if we're going to get a real, fake, or just get a big manger scene. 

Here's my pictures.




























Jaylie (Last year)


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

AW! Puppies in the wagon... Too cute. Here is my Santa dog picture again.










I will have to take more with decorations and tree etc... Puppy by tree, not so good so far. LOL


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

I know the pic is dark, and I will get a better pic today or tomorrow but I really like this pic even if the quality is bad. This is our first Christmas with Lady and we are just so happy and thankful to have her because she is so wonderful.


----------



## mrsd211 (Jun 28, 2007)

This is Maggie from last year, I haven't got around to going this year.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## poodlenuts (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice pictures everyone , but even nicer looking dogs


----------



## BTmomma (Dec 17, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


>


I freakin LOVEEEEE that tongue shot you got!!!!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Awesome pics everyone! Keep them coming! 

nlkeple, Are you going to teach lady the boundries of the tree like you did Jester with the train?


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> nlkeple, Are you going to teach lady the boundries of the tree like you did Jester with the train?


LOL

Actually Lady doesn't go past the train, I had to put her there for the pic plus she is not nearly a mischievous as Jester was. Plus now that I have wrapped more presents the area between the train and the tree is full.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha, I may have to get a train to teach Snoopy the boundries as he likes to go under it and lick the tree.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

We had a Christmas card photo shoot. 

The funny ones:

Here's a paw...now give me more treats!









When will it be over?









I think this is the one I went with:


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha, I love that second pic, so funny!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Cute pics, Jeannine. But I'm so jealous that you have petunias in bloom. We're covered in about six inches of ice & snow. Mostly ice.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

And where are Beavis' Christmas pics? LOL


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Heres my sweet angelic darling......


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

My attempts at making Beavis festive are not working out all that well. He thinks his antlers and hat are fuzzy toys. They don't stay on very long.


----------



## poodlenuts (Dec 9, 2007)

very cool pictures everyone, I'll have to give it a try I guess wet muddy dogs in the house


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Here's mine...










Tank looks so pi$$ed, but it's the best shot I could get  

Great pics everyone!


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I love these pictures! In half of them the dogs facial expressions is in direct contradiction with the outfits and theme of holiday cheer. Priceless. I like "Bah Humbug" Beavis and Jeannines 2nd photo especially!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Here's my boys.. The pictorial that failed miserably.. except maybe on one picture.. THIS ONE..










I love this one too eventhough they weren't looking.. it looked like they are making a heart shape.. sort of..


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

I think this one is kinda cool, though blurry:









And here's my yearly Christmas dress up game with Cassie...

















From last year...


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Just one more from last year. Kinda shows the true goof in my dog!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Lorina said:


> My attempts at making Beavis festive are not working out all that well. He thinks his antlers and hat are fuzzy toys. They don't stay on very long.


I Love these!!!


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

I love all the pictures.


The person who owns Leroy-You son looks just like my son. So much he insists it is him and he says he remembers Leroy and my daughters were a little miffed that you referd to him as you child when he is there brother, LoL.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I finally got a couple of good ones of Beavis in his finest holiday garb. 

He's actually mid-burp here. 










Thinking he looks really pimpin' in his hat.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Lorina said:


> I finally got a couple of good ones of Beavis in his finest holiday garb.
> 
> He's actually mid-burp here.
> 
> ...


Those are to funny! I would have never guessed he was burping lol. I was thinking more along the lines of balancing the antlers.. guess not. Teddie says ba humbug.. We don't do well with hats or antlers.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a collar with a bow on it for Lady to wear. Her Halloween costume had a hat, but she would just shake her head like crazy till it fell off. So I didn't even attempt it for Christmas.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Neither does Snoopy, he shakes it off. He tries to shake his jacket off to. What a ditz.


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

Lorina said:


> I finally got a couple of good ones of Beavis in his finest holiday garb.
> 
> He's actually mid-burp here.
> 
> ...



These are the best pictures, I was feeling kinda down, but I just got a good laugh, `THANKS BEAVIS!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is my sad attempt to write Snoopy's name on his stocking,








Does anyone have any better ideas? I used glitter glue and all of it got used trying to make the "S". lol


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

you could use regular glue and sprinkle glitter on it after you're done..?


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Durb, Just go get some Elmers Glue and loose glitter in the same color blue. Then use the glue to write and sprinkle your glitter. That's the old fashioned way of doing it before they came up with 'glitter glue'.

Make sure whatever you're writing on is laid out on a stable flat surface. Maybe weigh down the ends with something to keep it steady.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Good idea, I'll stop by the store and pick that up.


----------

